# kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 -- this is a first

## wolfden

This is a first and I have upgraded kernels many time.  First time I have compiled a new kernel and it doesn't appear in the /boot and lilo can't find it.  It's not in the /boot, I checked myself

Message I got after compile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wolfden src # genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=lilo all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.2.9
> ...

 

My lilo

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=280

default=2.6.12r3

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo

label=2.6.12

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb6"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r3

label=2.6.12r3

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb6"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r3

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

label=2.6.12r4

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb6"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

label=2.6.12r6

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb6"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

other=/dev/hda1

label=WinXP-Evil
```

Something change with gentoo for compiling new kernels?  where is my kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6?

----------

## morphal

Hah, I could be completely on the wrong track but are you sure you've mounted /boot prior to copying the kernel image over to it? The GIH recommends you set it to not auto-mount so if you haven't specifically mounted it, you could be copying your kernel into (essentially) a bogus location.

If it's not mounted, make sure /boot is empty, then:

```
mount /boot
```

(if you're fstab is correctly setup).

After mounting, copy over the kernel image. Once the kernel image is copied over to the correct location (ie. properly mounted or whatever), update your /boot/grub/grub.conf to point at the right file.

You can try

```
ls /boot
```

(when /boot is properly mounted) to see exactly what kernel files are in the right spot to be used.

Hooray for troubleshooting while drunk ... and hooray for being able to edit posts made while drunk!

----------

## MrGutis

If above doesn't help make sure You update Your link to new kernel:

```

rm -rf /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 /usr/src/linux

```

if You didn't install gentoo modification of kernel (in case it's vanilla or smth similar) change /usr/src/linux-<your linux version> in the last command line. Hope it helps.

----------

## BeastOfBurden

I may be wrong about the exact revision of genkernel implemented this, but I had the same problem when genkernel got upgraded to version 3.2.7 (the version you are using is 3.2.9).

It turns out that the new genkernel now names the initrd-<version> file as initramfs-<arch>-<version>, and the kernel-<version> file is now kernel-<arch>-<version>.

For example:

Old way: kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

New way: kernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

Old way: initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

New way: initramfs-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

There was no warning about this - I simply had to look up the correct name by doing an ls in my /boot to find the new kernel and initramfs files, fix my grub.conf (I use grub) to use the new files, and all was well.

I'm not currently working at the machine that had the problem, so I can't confirm I've got the above new naming right.  I would suggest checking the contents of your /boot partition to see what new files exist that match the kernel revision you compiled.

Good luck.  I hope this helps.

----------

## depontius

 *BeastOfBurden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Old way: initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
> 
> New way: initramfs-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

This is news. I remember a while back on the kernel list hearing about "early userspace" and intramfs, and how it was the way of the future. To be honest, other than the format, I don't fully understand the differences between initramfs and initrd. But it sounds like it's here. I haven't gotten around to building a 2.6.12 kernel yet. Does anyone know if anything special needs to be done for this? I normally just start from my old .config.

----------

## Maheriano

He's right about the naming, I built it last night and it's working fine. There aren't any other differences that I noticed, just that I can't boot into the X server but that seems to be something independent of the naming.

----------

## gmtl3

I stumbled across this topic looking for genkernel and busybox.  Thanks for the note on the naming changes, as I'd missed that too.

However, why is there all these busybox entries in the genkernel output now (or is that not new)?  I'm not aware of needing any buxybox stuff.  What's it doing?

Thanks,

----------

## depontius

My understanding is that initramfs is supposed to be "early userspace", and as such is supposed to be a more robust environment than an initrd. I would guess that busybox is part of that increased capability.

I recently had a stick of memory go bad in the kids' computer. Last night I got the replacement installed, ran memtest86+ for a while, then trotted out the big guns... gcc. (Good job Crucial, for a prompt and no-hassle replacement.) I haven't had much time to play, but my first attempt to boot the new 2.6.12 kernel failed. I need to look harder at the grub line - it complained about finding the root device, so I probably messed something up.

Do you use an initramfs just like an initrd?

----------

## Maheriano

 *depontius wrote:*   

> My understanding is that initramfs is supposed to be "early userspace", and as such is supposed to be a more robust environment than an initrd. I would guess that busybox is part of that increased capability.
> 
> I recently had a stick of memory go bad in the kids' computer. Last night I got the replacement installed, ran memtest86+ for a while, then trotted out the big guns... gcc. (Good job Crucial, for a prompt and no-hassle replacement.) I haven't had much time to play, but my first attempt to boot the new 2.6.12 kernel failed. I need to look harder at the grub line - it complained about finding the root device, so I probably messed something up.
> 
> Do you use an initramfs just like an initrd?

 

Ya when I recompiled my kernel and tried to boot it, it failed. You just swap out the initrd name and swap in initramfs. Be careful though, the whole name is different, the new names of the kernel and init contain the architecture as well.

----------

## wolfden

Wow, thanks that helped

mine were

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

----------

